# Ranch mushrooms



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ranch mushrooms are a great side dish and are especially great with steaks.  This is a bulk recipe, I make them in large batches and freeze them in single sized tuppaware containers.

The original recipe is super easy, so I will include that first if you just want a small batch:
1-1.5 lbs of fresh mushrooms.  This works best with small whole button mushrooms, but any kind will work.  If they are bigger then a bite then cut them to a bit bigger then bite sized pieces, the will shrink quite a bit as they cook.  To a slow cooker/crock pot add 1 stick of butter, 1 packet of hidden valley ranch seasoning and mushrooms.  Put the slow cooker on high heat and cook them for 2-4 hours, the mushrooms should almost look black when they are done.  You can of course cook them less if you prefer, but I have found they taste better when cooked longer.

My bulk recipe is as follows.  6-7 lbs of sliced mushrooms, I go this route because I don't want to wash 7 lbs of mushrooms and the sliced fresh mushrooms are generally pre-washed. Also because they will cook a bit faster.  I still use just one stick of butter for flavor, but I don't want to use 6 sticks of butter.  To the butter I add 2 cups of refined coconut oil.  Refined coconut oil does not smell or taste like coconut oil but retains the healthy benefits.  I buy it in gallon containers from Amazon making it economical.  You can also use olive oil instead.  To the butter and oil I add 2 tbsp of Hidden Valley ranch powder for each pound of mushrooms.  I also buy this in the bulk containers, it is a very versatile seasoning that I use for many things.  If you don't have it in bulk then add 4 packets.  3 tbsp is equal to one packet, but in bulk batches I think it gets too strong if you add too much.

You can do this in the slow cooker as well, but it will take a LONG time.  High heat for 10-12 hours if you like them very done like I do.  I tend to do the bulk batches on the stove in a big pot.  Heat on high heat until rapidly boiling and then lower to medium heat for 2-3 hours.  You can always try them as they cook and then turn them off when they get to the flavor and texture you prefer.

My favorite use for them is over steak, make sure you add some of the flavorful butter and oil mix over the steak as well as the mushrooms!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 9, 2017)

what are ranch mushrooms? How do they look? Do you the picture of the final product?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> what are ranch mushrooms? How do they look? Do you the picture of the final product?



Charlie, like most recipes labeled "Ranch" whatever, it involves the use of either packaged, dry Ranch dressing mix or actual Ranch dressing.


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> what are ranch mushrooms? How do they look? Do you the picture of the final product?



They end up looking like sauteed mushrooms with butter and herbs.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2017)

Dry fried mushrooms release their liquid during a pan saute. Then add butter and you have a great mushroom flavor! Add some ground, dried porcini and you get that umami taste that enhances the mushroom flavor. You don't need "ranch" to get great flavor! BTW, we prefer cremini (baby bellas) to white buttons.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 13, 2017)

I had these at a potluck not too long ago. I thought they were absolutely delicious!

Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Dry fried mushrooms release their liquid during a pan saute. Then add butter and you have a great mushroom flavor! Add some ground, dried porcini and you get that umami taste that enhances the mushroom flavor. You don't need "ranch" to get great flavor! *BTW, we prefer cremini (baby bellas) to white buttons.*



Ditto here. I love them with "anything."


----------

